# Some random show questions :)



## KittyLove (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey, I'm pretty new here, I was searching google looking for a good forum to learn about shows and found this place .
I live in Bolton, Manchester and me and my dad are looking to show our Persian kittens but have a few random questions...

Do you always get a rosette? and if not, do you get anything, even if you was the worst in the place?

Are you allowed to enter if the cat has fleas?

What happens with young kittens if they are scared of the judges and try to get away? Your cat can't escape anywhere can it and would that mark them down?

Would the marking on my kitten go against him... 
http://i30.tinypic.com/a3nkoo.jpg he has 1 white leg and the rest grey?

And finally... do you always get posh show photos taken like you see on breeder websites ? or do they do those themselves?

Thank you!


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Rosettes are usually given for placing. This is usually for the best three but can be as little as none to as much as top five. It is at the judge's discretion but rarely do all entries get something.

Vets check all cats before the show for any signs of illness, disease or parasites so no. If they see fleas the cat will be disqualified.

The judges are experience in handling cats & have stewards to help them. Cats/kittens shouldn't be able to get away & if they are scared then the judges usually can coax them. If they are aggressive in their fear the judges will refuse to handle them & they will not be judged. If they are scared, judges will often note this in their reports & it is possibly not the best environment for cats who are too scared.

You would have to check with breeders or exhibitors of your breed to check that. Try the standard for the breed too, see if it mentions it as a withholding fault. 

Photos aren't taken unless you take them, you take them to a pro photographer there or someone takes photos for journalistic reasons.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I would ask the breeder of your kittens what she thinks about the kittens show chances.


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

To enter your Persian in the pedigree classes your kitten will have to be registered with a cat governing body, GCCF, FIFE etc and be up to date with vaccinations. You will have to find out if your kitten comes near to the Standard of Points for the Persian breed as he/she will be judged against it. Rosettes are normally awarded for the first three places and titles will also be awarded when the cat reaches adulthood at 9 months and older

If your kitten is not a registered pedigree then you can still enter in the pedigree lookalike classes for pets. These classes are not judged as strictly.

All cats entered must be in top condition as they have to be vetted in - any signs of illness or parasites and the cat will be disqualified.


----------



## KittyLove (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks 
The breeder has said he's show/breed quality so hopefully it'd be ok but to me.. the white leg looks odd, he is registered with GCCF, pedigree and has all vaccinations but our cat who goes outside gives them fleas .. which I guessed wouldn't be allowed.
Does anyone know a good flea cure? we've tried EVERYTHING it's aweful.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Even though your kitten is GCCF registered you will have to have sent off the pink slip and have him transferred into your name to enter him into a show. The slip has to be with the GCCF at least 21 days prior to the date of the show.

Also if you are showing persians, you will need to research how groom them properly. Grooming and presentation of the longhairs is as important as their type. Show prep takes a lot of work and time.


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Try Frontline? You can get it from your vets, Pets at Home or on the internet. 
Dont buy the flea treatments that you can get from supermarkets and pet shops such as Bob Martins etc. as they are ineffective.

Your kitten looks lovely - is he a bi-coloured Persian?


----------



## KittyLove (Jul 24, 2009)

Ah thank you, I didn't know you had to change the name to yours.. and yep we tried to bath the female Angel the other day as a kind of practise at doing things but she just scratched us to pieces haha, so I guess we need a new method  lol

And thanks Angeli, we got her flea treated at the vet the other day but it doesn't seem to have helped.. we have been using bom martin spray around the house so I'll let my dad know 
and quite honestly, even though we have 4 cats.. I'm all new to this and don't really know  on the breeders site it says Blue tabby and white male, but he is 2 colours so I'm guessing so >_< I don't really know.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

treat your out door cat for fleas too.


----------



## KittyLove (Jul 24, 2009)

Oh I know we do.. it's the same stuff just we where getting the kitten microchipped so had it done while we where there. Only problem is, a big stray tom cat is like the outdoor cats "boyfriend" and they walk around together... so as soon as they get off her, he gives them back.


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

As Saikou has already mentioned you need to get him transferred to your name in good time before a show. Grooming is definitely important in showing longhairs - bathing, brushing and talcing regularly to keep those knots and stains away. 

Does the breeder of your kitten show at all - if she is confident that your boy is show quality then perhaps you could ask her to mentor you, show you the ropes in how to prepare your kitty, how to fill entry forms in and maybe also be willing to accompany you to a show. Its not easy for a newcomer out on their own as cat showing is extremely competitive and expensive so it would be good to learn as much as you can first.


----------



## KittyLove (Jul 24, 2009)

It'd be a good idea but me and the breeder arn't really on friendly terms anymore.. she's messed us about so much that my dad wants nothing to do with her 
We wanted the male first and she said some breeder somewhere wanted him and was 100% sure they wouldn't back out they wanted him as a stud etc etc so we said fine, we'll have the girl and put a £100 deposit on the female.
After about 3 weeks she phoned up and said "we want to keep the girl now for showing because she's SO perfect" and my mum was angry because I wanted to show and we put a deposit of £100 on the female whether she was perfect or not.. I wanted her to win shows too so her deal was "Oh you can have the boy instead", so obviously she lied in the first place and was keeping the male for herself.. and then she kept my girly because she was so perfect.
So I don't like her haha, sorry just had to tell my story.
But it would be good to learn off someone, I'll see if the breeder where my dad's came from shows and if she could help


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Unfortunately things is what can happen and it's not that the breeder is messing you about but that she is breeding to better the breed and it takes time to see just what the kitten is going to be like. She took a deposit in good faith that the kitten wasn't going to be what she wanted, but it turned out that it was, she did the right thing and offered you another and would, I assume, have returned your deposit had you not wanted the boy. The same goes for the boy - he may have seemed good enogh for a stud to begin with or then the other person might have got a different boy - it happens. I have my name down with 3 or 4 breeders for a show quality kitten they all know about each other but it will depend who gets my money as to colour, type and timing. Maybe the timing for the boy didn't work out. As a breeder you aren't just out to sell kittens fo money you do it to show yourself too. If the girl ended up perfect then I would have kept her back as well. I would seriously mend those bridges with your breeder, she really is the person best placed to help you, after all it is her prefix you are showing. Maybe, she even let down another customer letting you have the boy!


----------



## KittyLove (Jul 24, 2009)

It is a good point.. and I guess if I was her I would do the same thing and keep the best one too but when you're on the recieving end of it and get let down after buying everything pink and choosing a name it's very disapointing =[

That's another point actually.. if anyone has good male names feel free to say them haha I don't have a name for the persian kitten yet


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

spid said:


> Unfortunately things is what can happen and it's not that the breeder is messing you about but that she is breeding to better the breed and it takes time to see just what the kitten is going to be like. She took a deposit in good faith that the kitten wasn't going to be what she wanted, but it turned out that it was, she did the right thing and offered you another and would, I assume, have returned your deposit had you not wanted the boy. The same goes for the boy - he may have seemed good enogh for a stud to begin with or then the other person might have got a different boy - it happens. I have my name down with 3 or 4 breeders for a show quality kitten they all know about each other but it will depend who gets my money as to colour, type and timing. Maybe the timing for the boy didn't work out. As a breeder you aren't just out to sell kittens fo money you do it to show yourself too. If the girl ended up perfect then I would have kept her back as well. I would seriously mend those bridges with your breeder, she really is the person best placed to help you, after all it is her prefix you are showing. Maybe, she even let down another customer letting you have the boy!


The breeder of the kittens reserves the right to have first pick of litter for themselves - that is common practice in the breeding world be it dogs or cats. It is definitely not done with the intention of upsetting any interested buyers but it would have been better to mention that at the time.


----------



## KittyLove (Jul 24, 2009)

I wasn't actually in the house at the time my mum and dad where the ones talking to her.. but he phoned me after to make sure i wanted the boy and she'd made him pretty angry so I really don't know what was said.. It's more those that have fallen out than me, I never really spoke to her much so maybe I can try haha. I guess I'd pick the best one too like I said, it was just disapointing. I wouldn't change him now though


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

KittyLove said:


> Oh I know we do.. it's the same stuff just we where getting the kitten microchipped so had it done while we where there. Only problem is, a big stray tom cat is like the outdoor cats "boyfriend" and they walk around together... so as soon as they get off her, he gives them back.


catch and treat the boyfriend too!


----------



## KittyLove (Jul 24, 2009)

I was thinking of that and have tried to get close a few times but it's very hard I think soon we're going to have to go on a boyfriend hunt, do all we can to catch him and treat him.


----------



## Sasha75 (Dec 20, 2008)

You probably also should spray your house too (especially under radiators and around the cat beds) - you will be able to get a good spray from your vet or online. Treat your cats every 4-6 weeks - especially the one going out. There are several good spot-on treatments such as Frontline as already meantioned but there is Stronghold too and Advocate which I think also acts as a wormer.


----------

